# Kinderschutz / Content-Filterung



## Soapp (28. März 2007)

Ich habe einen Netgear Router mit Content-Filterung. Allerdings müsste ich dort ja alle
Suchwörter oder alle Seiten händisch eintragen, die geblockt werden sollen.

Oder gibt es da eine einfachere Möglichkeit ?

Danke, danke, danke

Soapp


----------

